# Bought this today



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Not wanting to be left out with Graham and Leg's threads 

By chance i was passing my local dealer yesterday evening and saw this looking stunning in black. Had a good look over it last night and its immaculate, has all the bits of kit in it i want. It didn't have the Pro Hi-Fi but i have plans for that  . Went in this morning and after a test drive and a lot of haggling its now mine.

Pick it up in two weeks when i get back from hols 8)



















Thanks again to those i've bugged on PM for help and to the rest of you for helping me to choose the Coupe over the Roadster.

Cheers

James


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice. If the Z4 Coupe had had 2+2 seating I wouldnt have bothered with the M3, love the styling! Dual colour leather is smart too, was just saying to Tej on Thursday that if I could have a Z4mCoupe I would have gone for white with that leather combo!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

This is fast becoming the ttmw forum.

Whats audi doing wrong.lol


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Very nice. 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> This is fast becoming the ttmw forum.
> 
> Whats audi doing wrong.lol


FWD, 4 pot engines, that damn grill, dealer I bought 3 cars from didnt ring me back (still hasnt a week later after 2 messages from me) when I left a 'Can Dave ring me as Im interested in an RS4 saloon', no RS TT etc etc


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

Leg said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > This is fast becoming the ttmw forum.
> ...


Funny you should say that about the rs4 saloon.
I contacted sinclair and went and offered them cash and my r32 for there showroom rs4 in daytona grey.
Rang a few times to see what was going on. No call back whatsoever.
In the end i gave up and as i was looking at m5's as well, came across the m6 and had that instead.
I know they'll sell the car, but i dont think they want to do any work to sell it, which pissed me off no end.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice car, congratulations. Seems to be nicely kitted out too 8)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nice! 8)

No surprise on all the Audi stories. Will they ever learn!


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

The interior colour combo is really nice - not seen one like that before - keeps things looking serious but not too plain.

Pity the Z4M is too small for me...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Folks - really looking forward to getting it. Looks like i'd better stock up on polish, leather cleaner and start reading the 'detailing' threads. Hopefully the interior combo won't need the 'Ronin' towel method :wink:

James


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Did you check the Cayman (S) before you made your choice?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Nope - The Cayman's probably the better car but i dont like the looks.

James


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Lovely motor James!

my only advice is to look after those wheels... had them on mine and while they look great they are suspectible to very bad flaking! if they have been refurbed it only makes the issue worse if they have not been done well. Would have a word with the dealer about this and make sure you know what sort of warranty they come with. Mine told me that mine had 3 months (funilly enough a month after i had taken it back to him! :evil


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

nice one james 8)

has it got those wicked LED rear lights  8)


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i'm starting to like the z4 roadster, a meybe for the future for me too

nice


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Nice one mate

Good choice and glad you got there in the end.


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Does yours have the optional indicator pack?!

(flame suit on!) You know i'm only joking!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> Hopefully the interior combo won't need the 'Ronin' towel method :wink:
> 
> James


Well remembered, i still have that towel with TT bits in the garage


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

ronin said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully the interior combo won't need the 'Ronin' towel method :wink:
> ...


With the oil filler cap too? :roll:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Does yours have the optional indicator pack?!


  I've been practicing in our baby BM this week so i've got the lack of indication down to a fine art :wink:



> had them on mine and while they look great they are suspectible to very bad flaking!


Bugger :? :? - oh well had the same on the last 3 cars i've had so i'll check the warranty carefully. Cheers for the info.

Cheers all - Pick it up Saturday - can't wait   

James


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

coupe-sport said:


> Cheers all - Pick it up Saturday - can't wait
> 
> James


Not long to go mate, will check back on the weekend for the pics and your first impressions.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Congrats - can't wait to hear what you think of it. Have my eye on one of these as well.


----------

